

System Failure – The Smiler Roller Coaster, Alton Towers, England - velox_io
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/11647755/The-Smiler-Why-did-the-Alton-Towers-ride-crash.html

======
velox_io
Yesterday a car carrying sixteen people crashed into empty car that got stuck
midway, severely injuring four.

The roller coaster opened two years ago Has been plague by technical
difficulties and downtime since. They have already fired an operator, but you
have to ask how much of this was human error and how much was system failure.

A find it amazing that this was allowed to happen. Sending an empty car around
the track when they start up is standard practice, they shouldn't be able
release another until the test car has returned. Also, why were two cars
allowed to enter the same section of track?

